# Newly refurbished DVC villas?



## tinkerbell2 (Nov 3, 2013)

We are starting to plan our next Disney trip and I was wondering which resorts in DVC have been recently refurbished and which ones are due ? Our last trip to SS was very disappointing in that regard: the sofa was broken and the furniture was very used up , stained etc. It didn't feel Disney but a cheap motel....we fortunately only spend 2 nights there prior to boarding the Fantasy !

We went to Kidani 2 years ago and it was awesome , we also loved VWL a few years back, and it was starting to show its age but was still decent .

What is the status of BCV?  VWL? BLT ?


Thanks !

Rina


----------



## stoler527 (Nov 3, 2013)

We had the same experience at SSR. Very bad maintenance!!

I think that SSR units are very heavily used and abused. We have found almost any other DVC to be better.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 3, 2013)

Our last trip to VWL it was starting to show it's age, too.  We had trouble with the washer and we noticed broken tiles, etc. in the bathroom.  I really think the DVC units are heavily used and turned over quickly and a lot of people don't report issues while they are there either. I guess they don't want to be bothered. 

I don't think Disney keeps the same schedule of total redo's on the units as some of the other chains in Orlando like Marriott and Sheraton.    We had actually thought about buying more DVC points, but decided not to after our last few stays.  We have had smoother stays at Marriott and Sheraton when it comes to maintenance.  Don't get me wrong, I love the theming of the DVC resorts, but hand wringing out laundry on my vacation or having a refrigerator that doesn't work correctly is not my idea of fun - I can deal with those problems at home and do. It was actually a relief to check into Sheraton Vistana my last vacation in September after dealing with DVC maintenance issues the previous week. 

You're probably better off trying to stay at a newer DVC (newer opening date) to get the freshest units.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 3, 2013)

tinkerbell2 said:


> We are starting to plan our next Disney trip and I was wondering which resorts in DVC have been recently refurbished and which ones are due ? Our last trip to SS was very disappointing in that regard: the sofa was broken and the furniture was very used up , stained etc. It didn't feel Disney but a cheap motel....we fortunately only spend 2 nights there prior to boarding the Fantasy !


We felt similar at SSR.  Between the poor condition, the distance from Disney, and the less prominent theming, it just didn't feel like Disney.

I think we had one unit at BCV that showed a little age, but our last one was fine.

BLT is definitely the nicest we've stayed at.  It's new enough that everything felt perfect.  The staff was incredible (noticeably better than at any other DVC we've been to).  There were several touches in the room that aren't in the older resorts (an icemaker, and a very nice pull-out pantry/cabinet).  And you can almost throw a stone and hit Space Mountain.


----------



## tinkerbell2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Is the pool well themed at BLT ?


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 3, 2013)

There really isn't much of a theme at BLT.  Here's a picture of the pool from Wikipedia:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/Contemporary_blt_baycove_pool.jpg


----------



## Mayble (Feb 16, 2014)

We stayed in SS and BWV in 2012 and were very disappointed with SS, the carpets were worn and dirty and everything just looked old.  We loved BWV, the rooms were still in great shape.

Michael, I agree with you.  SS does not feel like Disney.  We've stayed there twice but won't bother staying again even in a renovated room.

My daughter and her boyfriend are staying at AKL Kidani this week and just sent me pictures.  The rooms look brand new.  She loves it!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 16, 2014)

We had a week at BWV at the end of January.  The room was trashed -- absolutely horrible. If it had been my first stay there -- I'd never return.  Yuk.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 16, 2014)

tinkerbell2 said:


> Is the pool well themed at BLT ?


It is pretty small.  You are likely better off walking over to the Contemporary's pool.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 17, 2014)

OKW just went thru a recent refurb.
SSR, VWL, BWV are getting run down.
But VWL is starting a refurb soon.
BLT & AKV should be nice still.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

The disboards DVC board is actually a really good place to research this topic. We own DVC (boardwalk and vero), and over Thanksgiving we found out the very hard way that BWV desperately needs a renovation. Our unit was DISGUSTING. We took a bunch of pics and ended up showing them to management at BWV and sending them off to Disney. We definitely got responses from them as the pictures were just nasty, but I don't know if the unit was ever renovated. What I do know is that for the first time in 10 years, we did not book BWV 11 months out for Thanksgiving because you could not pay us to stay there again until it has been fully renovated inside. We are considering selling our Boardwalk points as a result of that stay...that's how gross it was. I would NOT chance Boardwalk if you want a renovated unit.

We have had good luck at BLT but there was a thread on the serious wear that some of the units there are starting to show when I looked the topic up on disboards. The Disney rep. admitted that they get tons of calls on BWV and are starting to get a lot on BLT. You have to wonder why BLT is showing wear already...it's not that old. Maybe people are trashing the place or something.

We have had some good stays at AKV, so for now I think I'd stick with that one. The units still look relatively new.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

rhonda said:


> We had a week at BWV at the end of January.  The room was trashed -- absolutely horrible. If it had been my first stay there -- I'd never return.  Yuk.



I hope you took pictures and reported it. Even if you didn't take pics, you could email Disney and report the room number at least so they will be aware of the need to renovate or at least deep clean it. The Disney rep. that called me said that she gets a lot of calls on BWV but could never understand how bad it really was until we emailed our pics. More people need to take pics of the state of this resort so something is done about it. Our room was moldy, nasty, and the grout was so filthy that I wasn't sure what color it was supposed to be. It wasn't my first stay there (obviously, since I own there lol), but it was my last until the place is totally renovated.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 17, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I hope you took pictures and reported it. Even if you didn't take pics, you could email Disney and report the room number at least so they will be aware of the need to renovate or at least deep clean it. The Disney rep. that called me said that she gets a lot of calls on BWV but could never understand how bad it really was until we emailed our pics. More people need to take pics of the state of this resort so something is done about it. Our room was moldy, nasty, and the grout was so filthy that I wasn't sure what color it was supposed to be. It wasn't my first stay there (obviously, since I own there lol), but it was my last until the place is totally renovated.


We entered a room with strong chemical odors, damp carpets, trash left behind by prior guest(s) in the drawers, missing kitchen items, a huge puddle of water on the kitchen floor and a broken bathroom faucet.  There was white lint on the dark carpets and dark hair/dust bunnies on the white tile.  Bleeeeeck.

We _immediately_ phoned Engineering and Housekeeping.   Engineering responded first and remained with us until about 10:30p on our arrival night.  They made at least 8 trips through our unit during the week -- several late at night and w/out appointment.   Housekeeping also made several trips to our room to bring us things that were missing.

In all, we surmised that the last guest had thrown a huge party (most of the trash looked like gift wrap, gift card holders, bags, etc) and had basically trashed the room making it very difficult for housekeeping to furnish a complete turn-around in their limited time allotments.  The chemical odor and damp carpeting might have been DVC's attempt to mask evidence of guests having smoked in the room.  Multiple broken plumbing fixtures were replaced during our visit (both kitchen and bath).

I didn't take photos or write to member satisfaction -- as I figured the maint logs and our visits to front desk painted a sufficiently vivid picture.  

Edited to add: I forgot carpentry!  They made multiple visits also to repair the holes in a baseboard molding at a corner.  That nasty hole was gonna eat someone's little toe if not repaired.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

rhonda said:


> We entered a room with strong chemical odors, damp carpets, trash left behind by prior guest(s) in the drawers, missing kitchen items, a huge puddle of water on the kitchen floor and a broken bathroom faucet.  There was white lint on the dark carpets and dark hair/dust bunnies on the white tile.  Bleeeeeck.
> 
> We _immediately_ phoned Engineering and Housekeeping.   Engineering responded first and remained with us until about 10:30p on our arrival night.  They made at least 8 trips through our unit during the week -- several late at night and w/out appointment.   Housekeeping also made several trips to our room to bring us things that were missing.
> 
> ...




I'd still contact Member Satisfaction, as the manager at BWV told me that the more reports they get, the better the chance that the resort will actually see the long-overdue interior renovation. I really don't think that there is much communication between departments there!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 17, 2014)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I'd still contact Member Satisfaction, as the manager at BWV told me that the more reports they get, the better the chance that the resort will actually see the long-overdue interior renovation. I really don't think that there is much communication between departments there!


I was staying at BWV via RCI Exchange ... so I used the RCI Guest Survey card to further document the saga.  Also, the BWV Front Desk credited back my $95 inbound exchange fee.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 17, 2014)

I stayed at AKV a few times now ... I have got familiar with several quirks of DVC.

One is Room Service - in a condo building with full kitchens. Where do the dirty dishes go? At AKV, it was in the hallway except they stayed there for DAYS. Housekeeping knows those are NBOT their dishes. Janitors know they can't throw away the trays (with dirty dishes and leftover food, etc).

I checked into my DVC 1 bedroom and by MY door in the hall sat a travel of smelly dishes and partially eaten food. As I came in, I shoved the tray towards the other condo's door. Hour later on my way to the pool, smelly tray was in the middle of MY door. Down to Front Desk and complaint made -- "Someone will take care of it". It was there the entire next day. By the Front Desk to the parks and twice again, complained about the growing smell. And before I retired, the long walk from the elevator has multiple bags of trash in the hall (no attempt to take to the trash chute). Third evening, 5th complaint - still no action. 4th day - took my camera and shoot pictures of the food tray by my door, the 7-8 bags of trash outside various units, more empty food trays ... and back to the Front Desk ... told the gal, "No problem; been taking pictures for several days: will post them to Expedia and Travelocity."

Hall was very clean and stayed that way for the rest of my vacation.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

rhonda said:


> I was staying at BWV via RCI Exchange ... so I used the RCI Guest Survey card to further document the saga.  Also, the BWV Front Desk credited back my $95 inbound exchange fee.



Funny...BWV also credited us something. I want to say it was $100 or $150 to the DVC unit because of the condition of the room. I wonder if that is pretty standard in lieu of actually renovating this resort?? There has to be some upside (to DVC) to leaving it in it's present condition.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 17, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> I stayed at AKV a few times now ... I have got familiar with several quirks of DVC.
> 
> One is Room Service - in a condo building with full kitchens. Where do the dirty dishes go? At AKV, it was in the hallway except they stayed there for DAYS. Housekeeping knows those are NBOT their dishes. Janitors know they can't throw away the trays (with dirty dishes and leftover food, etc).
> 
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Awesome!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 18, 2014)

What I've noticed with BWV and SSR and most recently on our current AKV stay, is that there are often a lot of little things that have been neglected.  Things like wheels missing on the dishwasher racks, cabinet doors that are misaligned and rubbing, loose cabinet handles, etc.  They generally do a good job keeping on top of the major things, cleaning, and more obvious things.  But the wear shows in the little things.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2014)

We came back from a stay at OKW a few weeks ago and I have to say even though it's the oldest DVC, to me it's just got a special charm and I love the size of the units!  Ended up buying some more SSR points (resale) because of that wonderful stay.  

After checking out of OKW, we checked in to Vacation Village at Parkway in one of their newer buildings (which was very nice) but I missed the peacefulness of OKW. Actually decided after this last trip to adjust some of our timeshare ownerships and adjust our DVC points upwards to where I can book a DVC one bedroom direct with points once a year in low season without fooling with an exchange company. If DVC goes to a 1 in 4 with RCI, I'm ready now -


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 18, 2014)

littlestar said:


> We came back from a stay at OKW a few weeks ago and I have to say even though it's the oldest DVC, to me it's just got a special charm and I love the size of the units!  Ended up buying some more SSR points (resale) because of that wonderful stay.
> 
> After checking out of OKW, we checked in to Vacation Village at Parkway in one of their newer buildings (which was very nice) but I missed the peacefulness of OKW. Actually decided after this last trip to adjust some of our timeshare ownerships and adjust our DVC points upwards to where I can book a DVC one bedroom direct with points once a year in low season without fooling with an exchange company. If DVC goes to a 1 in 4 with RCI, I'm ready now -



When does RCI plan to start the 1 in 4 rule ?


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2014)

Pedro47,

It may have just been a glitch, but someone posted the other day that they received some sort of message to that effect.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 18, 2014)

littlestar said:


> Ended up buying some more SSR points (resale) because of that wonderful stay. <snip> Actually decided after this last trip to adjust some of our timeshare ownerships and adjust our DVC points upwards to where I can book a DVC one bedroom direct with points once a year in low season without fooling with an exchange company.


Congratulations on your new points!  Enjoy them


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2014)

rhonda said:


> Congratulations on your new points!  Enjoy them



Thanks!  I'm just hoping to get through ROFR with Disney to enjoy them.


----------

